# Captain Needed



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

Looking for a captain with a guide license to run state water snapper/king trips from my boat on weekdays. Out of Port A. Drop me a pm.

Thanks


----------



## CaptainJackGibson (Mar 6, 2013)

*Capt. available*

I am available all most on call if you need me. I have a OS,OUPV and Master100GT Near Coastal(up to 200 miles offshore) w/ Commerecial Assistance Towing,First Aid,CPR, and lived in Aransas Pass til 5 mos. ago. Thanks in advance for your time.
Capt.Jack Gibson
281-888-2396HM
281-619-6027cell


----------

